# eth0 3c59x module not found, no networking [SOLVED]

## bballer320xu

I have read numerous forum discussions about this

and still I am lost.  Any help would appreciated.  For the record, I can boot with my cd and

when I do this my network works fine....go figure.Last edited by bballer320xu on Fri Jul 29, 2005 3:25 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bballer320xu,

Please show us the Ethernet lines from

```
lspci
```

----------

## bballer320xu

Its a 3Com tornado rev 78 card.  the module is 3c59x.ko   3c59x.o does not exist.   I have emerged dhcpcd and it provides for dhcp which is correctly configured to run.  Interesting enough though, when I do a net.eth0 restart the module 3c59x.ko is not listed.  Thanks in advance for the help.

----------

## bballer320xu

Any help would be appreciated

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bballer320xu,

The full name of the module is 3c59x.ko

Is it listed in 

```
modprobe -l -t net 
```

Also check 

```
grep VORTEX /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## bballer320xu

In modprobe 3c59x.ko is found.  The full address is:

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/3c59x.ko

Grep VORTEX reveals the following:

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bballer320xu,

Thats good.

do

```
 modprobe 3c59x
```

then

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

Does 

```
ifconfig
```

show eth0 with an IP address?

Does it work ?

It can be automated - post back

----------

## bballer320xu

NeddySeagoon,

When I do modprobe 3c59x I get this:

WARNING: Error inserting mii (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/mii.ko)

: invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting 3c59x (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/3c59x.ko)

: invalid module format

When I restart eth0, I get the eth0 does not exist error.

And since i'm not connected ifconfig doesnt show an IP.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bballer320xu,

Something has happened to make your kernel, its modules and module-init-tools get compiled with different compiler versions.

The cure is to rebuild them. You may not need to do them all.

The fastest is 

```
emerge module-init-tools
```

does modprobe 3c59x work now ?

If so, contimue with my previous post.

If not, do 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make clean

make modules

make modules_install
```

This will rebuild and install all your kernel modules. does modprobe 3c59x work now ?

If so, contimue with my previous post. If not tell me how you made your kernel. By hand or with genkernel.

Your kernel needs to be recompiled.

----------

## bballer320xu

NeddySeagoon,

Actually I did something like that in an effort to repair my network.   First I built my own with all necessary networking configs.  But since it wasnt working, I tried genkernel, which is where I am at now.

----------

## bballer320xu

NeddySeagoon,

I did:

cd /usr/src/linux 

make clean 

make modules 

make modules_install

and I still get this result with a modprobe:

WARNING: Error inserting mii (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/mii.ko) 

: invalid module format 

FATAL: Error inserting 3c59x (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/3c59x.ko) 

: invalid module format

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bballer320xu,

Did you also do

```
 emerge module-init-tools
```

If the modprove still fails, you will need to run genkernel again to make and install your kernel.

When your kernel is installed, reboot to load it, then modprobe once more.

----------

## bballer320xu

NeddySeagoon, 

I definately did the following:

```
emerge module-init-tools
```

and it didnt help matters much.   

Ill run genkernel again but I really dont think thats the problem as I've reinstalled my kernel 3 times now without luck.  Thanks for the help though.  I just hope I can get this network working so I dont have to revert back to mandrake.

----------

## bballer320xu

Interesting....

while running genkernel I get the following error and the compilation stops:

ERROR: FAILED to compile the "modules" target

consult log for more info

Looking at the log there is no information that seems useful.

Ugh...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bballer320xu,

The log will tell you where it went wrong and what happened. Plese post the end of the log. The last 40 lines or so.

----------

## bballer320xu

Im working on it, but of course my floppy and cdburner dont work so I have no way of getting it over here...............

make[1]: *** [net/ipv6/ah6.mod.o] Error 2

make[1]: *** [net/ipv6/esp6.mod.o] Error 2

make: *** [modules] Error 2

   * Gentoo linux genkernel version 3.3

   * running with options all

   * ERROR: failed to compile the modules target

   * end log

these lines seem the most prevalant though

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bballer320xu,

```
make[1]: *** [net/ipv6/ah6.mod.o] Error 2 
```

Means that monething in the IPv6 failed. The reason is further up the log.

If doesn't matter though. You don't need IPv6.

The work around for now is to configure it out. I'm not a genkernel user but I think  it has an option

```
 --menuconfig
```

 or try 

```
genkernel --help
```

When genkernel startx menuconfig for you navigate to 

Device Drivers -> Networking support -> Networking options

and turn off The IPv6 protocol,  so it has a [ ] next to it.

Save your change as you exit.

Allow genkernel to complete, install the kernel if genkernel does not do it for you, then reboot to test.

----------

## bballer320xu

Will do, thanks again....Ill let you know how it goes.

----------

## bballer320xu

Well I successfully ran genkernel, installed the new kernel, rebooted, and still when I run modprobe on 3c59x I get the invalid module errors. I think my laptop hates me.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bballer320xu,

Hmm, maybe not. genkernel hates everyone.  Run 

```
uname -a
```

does the time stamp shown agree with when you comiled your kernel last?

Do you use Grub or Lilo for your bootloader ?

----------

## bballer320xu

Wow this is interesting now....It says the following:

Linux gentoo-box 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Tue Jul 26 07:16:21 EST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium 4 Mobile CPU 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Today is thursday.....................HMMMM............

And I use GRUB for my bootloader

Also note that during the boot process many errors show up pertaining the module failures to load.  I dont think it's localised to my networking module.

----------

## xtaski

bballer.. are you copying to new kernel you compile to /boot?

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-name-for-grub-or-lilo

----------

## bballer320xu

That was it, I didnt update my kernel.  When I did that and updated the bootloader I was able to start it right up!  Thanks for the help NeddySeagoon and xtaski!

----------

